# Nvidia Discrete GPU [SOLVED]

## vanjo9800

I am new in Gentoo, but I have used Arch Linux for a very long time.

I have a build-in Intel GPU and a discrete Nvidia GPU.

In Arch linux the Nvidia GPU was not working when it was no used.

However, now in Gentoo, I do not use my Nvidida GPU, but it still works.

```

01:00.0 3D controller: NVIDIA Corporation GK208M [GeForce GT 740M] (rev a1)

   Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device fa43

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 29

   Memory at d2000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]

   Memory at a0000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]

   Memory at b0000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=32M]

   I/O ports at 3000 [size=128]

   Expansion ROM at b2000000 [disabled] [size=512K]

   Capabilities: [60] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [68] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

   Capabilities: [78] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel

   Capabilities: [128] Power Budgeting <?>

   Capabilities: [600] Vendor Specific Information: ID=0001 Rev=1 Len=024 <?>

   Capabilities: [900] #19

   Kernel driver in use: nouveau

   Kernel modules: nouveau

```

```

nouveau              1213230  0 

mxm_wmi                 1355  1 nouveau

ttm                    67834  1 nouveau

cfbfillrect             3794  2 i915,nouveau

cfbimgblt               2087  2 i915,nouveau

i2c_algo_bit            5183  2 i915,nouveau

cfbcopyarea             3238  2 i915,nouveau

video                  12350  2 i915,nouveau

drm_kms_helper         61677  2 i915,nouveau

drm                   240391  7 ttm,i915,drm_kms_helper,nouveau

fb                     32517  6 i915,fbcon,drm_kms_helper,nouveau,softcursor,bitblit

wmi                     7723  2 mxm_wmi,nouveau

i2c_core               33442  8 drm,i915,i2c_i801,drm_kms_helper,i2c_algo_bit,v4l2_common,nouveau,videodev

hwmon                   2834  3 coretemp,nouveau,thermal_sys

```

```

0:IGD:+:Pwr:0000:00:02.0

1:DIS: :DynPwr:0000:01:00.0

```

How this can be fixed because I am using a laptop and the Nvidia GPU takes too much from the battery capacity and makes the laptop hotter?

Thank you in advance![/code]Last edited by vanjo9800 on Sun Apr 19, 2015 12:58 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kentnl

Are you able tell how your GPU is wired?

ie: Is it a Nvidia "Optimus" ( Should have a sticker proclaiming as such ), which are usually arranged such that no physical display is attached to the discrete GPU, and all the displays are attached via the integrated Intel device, via which video is sloshed between the Discrete GPU and your display via ram.

```

   Typical Classical Structure:  Software → Nvidia → Display

   

   Optimus configuration: 

      Standard Behaviour:       Software → Intel → Display

      "Accelerated" Behaviour:  Software → Nvidia → Ram → Intel → Display

```

----------

## vanjo9800

My Nvidia GPU is not connected to the display. My integrated Intel GPU is connected and the way I used the Nvidia GPU in Arch was that I set the output of the Nvidia to go to the Intel GPU. I suppose that my Nvidia GPU i snot Optimus on the sticker only Nvidia GeForce is written.

----------

## Yamakuzure

 *vanjo9800 wrote:*   

> My Nvidia GPU is not connected to the display. My integrated Intel GPU is connected and the way I used the Nvidia GPU in Arch was that I set the output of the Nvidia to go to the Intel GPU. I suppose that my Nvidia GPU i snot Optimus on the sticker only Nvidia GeForce is written.

 You output clearly states, that you have a hybrid laptop, which is always "Optimus" if the discrete card is an nvidia, or "Dynamic Switchable Graphics" if the discrete card is an ATI.

How else are you supposed to use the discrete card? Even if your laptop was ancient enough to have a multiplexer, you need either technology to make it work.

Some more informations:

Optimus with bumblebee (general information) : https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/bumblebee

Optimus with bumblebee (HDMI on gentoo): http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/NVIDIA_Optimus_and_HDMI_Output_Configuration

Native nvidia without bumblebee: http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/NVIDIA_Driver_with_Optimus_Laptops

And more general information: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/hybrid_graphics

----------

## vanjo9800

Thank you for the help with bumblebee, I did not know it. I read the links you send. However, I want to use my nvidia card with the nouveau driver. So i read Prime (https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/PRIME). XRandR detects only one provider and there is not /etc/X11/xorg.conf.

How can I fix that?

Thank you in advance!!!

----------

## bandreabis

UP.

Did you solve?

----------

